# Higrophyla Disformis



## Capo_Regime (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi all!

I'm using a tank with 240 l with 190w ligh. Weekly TPA's of 70 L and dayly fertilization ith 10 ppm of K and 5 ml of plant gro. Water parameters:

pH: 6.9
KH: 4º
No3: 15 ppm
PO4: 1.5 ppm
Fe: 0.2 ppm

On these tank i have many plants like sessiflora, valisneria, echinodorus, anubia, etc...

Almost all of them are growing very fast however the higrophyla disformis is showing a strange pattern of grow. In the middle it is growing closely to the ground, like a carpet plant and in the background it isn't growing almost nothing. What should be the cause??


thanx


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Considering the amount of lighting you have there, that is not surprising behavior for H. difformis. In the higher lighting areas it will grow lower to the ground to cover as much ground as it can take. There's probably less light towards the rear, therefore the slower growth. Check out the plantfinder here for info on the plant.


----------



## XRTech (Jul 15, 2007)

I have this plant in a 20L with 2.7 wpg. It doesn't like to get more than half way up the tank and it starts going horizontal. I've directed some of my plants to over shadow it and it's neat to see it react. It curves all kinds of ways to get a clear shot at the light....but no get to close to it.


----------

